# Your Desk Setup



## Gizmo (2/2/16)

I have spent some time making my desk the way I want it. Computer inside the desk and cable management as good as it can get.. Lets see yours  Im sure im not the only geek here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes (2/2/16)

Gizmo where is your vape gear, all desks are supposed to have vape gear on them. PS wireless mouse and keyboard are needed bud

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

That Lian Li Case!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (2/2/16)

My unorganized desk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

Erm @Gizmo , seeing as though this thread is for geeks, shouldnt it be called " POST YOUR BATTLESTATIONS"

Ill post soonish. I need to take new photos since Ive moved my stuff to the basement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

I think I need to tidy and reorganize my desk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to tidy and reorganize my desk!
> View attachment 109497



Lol @Rob Fisher , that is perfectly normal, haha
I bet you know where everything is
Love the bogroll in the prime reachable position!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (7/10/17)

You guys should get one of these for wall mounting the LCD. I couldn't go back to a normal monitor stand again.
http://www.highgrade.com.tw/en/2-2321/product.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (8/10/17)

Pretty much like this with the addition of a Xbox One controller in the top right corner.





The second desk on the left is where all the clutter goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Playing a game on that screen must be incredible @TheV !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (8/10/17)

Silver said:


> Playing a game on that screen must be incredible @TheV !!


Thanks @Silver. It really is a lot of fun. 
It only does 60hz but 3840x2160 on 60" at that distance makes for quite the experience indeed.
Although when I do adventure games on the PS I sometimes shift over to 1920x1080 on 150" for the ultimate immersive experience

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

